# help with cure calculation



## thatcho (Dec 30, 2014)

So just purchased some of Waltons bacon cures one says 2lbs to on 100lbs of bellies. I only do small quantities of bellies and try to keep em to 5lb slabs. Any assistance would be great.


----------



## thatcho (Dec 30, 2014)

The dry rub cure says 5lbs to 100lbs

And the maple cure says 2lbs to 100lbs of bellies


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2014)

Thatcho said:


> The dry rub cure says 5lbs to 100lbs
> 
> And the maple cure says 2lbs to 100lbs of bellies




The maple cure is what I use on bacon....  It's 0.75% nitrite, that's why the 2#'s per 100.....  


Sooo, 5#'s of bacon, add 2% of the weight of the bacon, in cure, to the slab....  using metrics, 5#'s = 2270 grams.... X 0.02 = 45 grams of cure mix needs to be added...    Using American, 5#'s X 16 = 80 ounces X 0.02 = 1.6 ounces of cure mix needs to be added to the 5# belly...  
Bag it in a zip bag... massage and turn for 8-10 days in the refer.... rinse, dry, form a pellicle and smoke.....  You will not need to soak... the salt level is less than 2%...  you may want to add additional salt...


----------



## thatcho (Dec 31, 2014)

Dave your a life saver. Thank you for the assistance. Smoke on


----------

